# Krefts



## Homebrand91 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dont know if this request should be in this part of the forum but : If any1 has any photos of their kreft turtles could u post em


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 9, 2008)

Try Google images
http://images.google.com/images?q=k...F-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SUNA&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 10, 2008)

Iv got some real goodies of tiny young Kreft's River Turtle i found in a creek near my house, looks like a recent hatchling, but cant seem to get hte pics on? 
there large high quality photos but i resized them but still cant get them on? any one know how to sort this out? is there another way of putting them on? because often people have the pictures already large under their message, instead of the thumbnails you have to click on to enlarge, how do i do this?
Cheers, Dan.


----------



## expansa1 (Apr 10, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> Iv got some real goodies of tiny young Kreft's River Turtle i found in a creek near my house, looks like a recent hatchling, but cant seem to get hte pics on?
> there large high quality photos but i resized them but still cant get them on? any one know how to sort this out? is there another way of putting them on? because often people have the pictures already large under their message, instead of the thumbnails you have to click on to enlarge, how do i do this?
> Cheers, Dan.



Get a free account with Photobucket.
http://photobucket.com/
Upload the pics at 800 X 600 resolution at photobucket site then add the image code for that picture to your post and the larger photo comes up on your message.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Homebrand91 (Apr 10, 2008)

where did u find em at the sunshine coast, ive heard there is a creek near nambour with alot of them living in it


----------



## jimbo (Apr 10, 2008)

Heres one of mine..sorry taken with a phone camera.


----------



## Homebrand91 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice how old is that one


----------



## jimbo (Apr 10, 2008)

About 5 now i think, and probably a bit over 20cm


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 10, 2008)

well i put some photos with this comment but there not showing up :evil:
iv tried everything!
i give up


----------



## Homebrand91 (Apr 11, 2008)

when these ones are fully grown can u feed them small mice or is that just the long necks?


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 15, 2008)

Mice are for snakes, turtles like what is found in rivers, like fish and prawns, etc


----------



## Homebrand91 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a book on long necks and it says they eat small mice


----------



## Noongato (Apr 16, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> well i put some photos with this comment but there not showing up :evil:
> iv tried everything!
> i give up


 
A way to cheat with piks is to open them on your computer so you can see the pik, then veiw it in a smaller window until its a nice size for posting. Hit the key 'PrtScm' or whatever on your keyboard that is abbreviated for printscreen, then go into Paint (everybody has paint) edit, paste then cut your image out, create new and paste again. And done, save it as a JPEG and just attatch photo normally through normal replying to thread.


----------

